# Hibernate + HSQL embedded



## JimK (30. Jan 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne eine Applikation mit einer integrierten Datenbank erstellen und dabei auf das ORM setzen. Jetzt habe ich aber ein Problem. Wenn ich mittels Netbeans eine Hibernate Konfigurationsdatei anlege und im nächsten Schritt die Datenbankverbindung aufbauen will, dann werde ich gezwungen einen Absolutpfad anzugeben. Wenn ich das nicht tue, dann sagt er mir, dass er keine Verbindung herstellen konnte. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass meine Applikation die Datenbank immer da erstellt, wo sie ausgeführt wird?
Als ich damals mit sqlite gearbeitet habe, da konnte ich mittels JDBC einfache den Namen der Datenbank angeben und dann wurde diese einfach da angelegt, wo ich das Tool ausgeführt habe. Ist so etwas auch unter Verwendung von Hibernate möglich?


----------



## JimK (30. Jan 2015)

Okay, wenn ich Java DB (embedded) nehme und als URL "jdbc:derby:testdb;create=true " eingebe, dann funktioniert es. Aber wie mache ich das bei HSQLDB, wenn die Datenbank noch nicht existiert?


----------



## JimK (30. Jan 2015)

Hm... wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! 

Ich habe noch zusätzliche Optionen für die Verbindung im User Guide entdeckt. Mein Problem war, dass er die Datenbank nie angelegt hat und sich deswegen auch nicht verbinden konnte.

JDBC-Optionen:
Chapter 12. Properties

Mit dem folgenden Ausdruck hat es dann funktioniert:

jdbc:hsqldb:file:/database/autopoldb;create=true


----------

